# 5th set



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys, Apparently there is a 5th set out. Comes with 2 GM Concept Camaros. Check with your local GM dealers...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the heads up. will ask tomorrow!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

iam confused ,are these the cars that come in the set????


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice cars Randy!  5th set.. hmmm??? 
BTW..I think I know what those bodies might be 'based' on..coming from the diecast customizing world...LOL 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm, I am a parts manager at a Chevrolet dealership. I have not seen anything on these.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

My set should be here in the next few days! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll take two sets ...one for grampa and one for Jimmy

Thanx Randy!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Do you ever stop?You have more time than me,and I'm retired. Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I get it. nice cars!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I stopped in the Holden dealers but nothing!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm holding out for the Snake & Mongoose set.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Randy I could use a set. fcb


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Do you ever stop?You have more time than me,and I'm retired. Tom


Tom, Once you're retired, you never have enough time!.....you just don't have to be anywhere till next month?
You wonder how you ever managed to have time to do anything before! 

Randy, Nice cars.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Seems a lot of leg pulling here in this thread, excellent fun. As far as retirement goes, a friend of mine told me now that he is retired " he doesn't do anything, and he doesn't start 'til after 11:00"... I wonder where he stole the line from 'cause it's a good one. He was giving me a hard time because I called him early in the morning (9:30) and woke him.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

rodstrguy said:


> Seems a lot of leg pulling here in this thread, excellent fun. As far as retirement goes, a friend of mine told me now that he is retired " he doesn't do anything, and he doesn't start 'til after 11:00"... I wonder where he stole the line from 'cause it's a good one. He was giving me a hard time because I called him early in the morning (9:30) and woke him.


Yesterday I didn't do anything and today I'm still not doing anything because I didn't finish yesterday!......the endless coffee break, six Saturdays & a Sunday.

....now back to those sweet Pro Stock cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Very Nice


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the set that I want. 2 sets that is. NICE JOB RANDY


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Camaro*

Awesome job on the 5th set - Camaro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Look what you miss when you do not check on the collecting side. AW are you, listening! ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very slick pair Randy!

Bob...rev on the redline...zilla


----------

